# Recognised Graduate (subclass 476) visa to 189 Visa



## wackythrow (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi all!

I've just noticed some discussions about bridge visas and I'm wondering if this applies to me: I've just been granted the Recognised Graduate (subclass 476) visa while in the process of applying for my 189 visa (EOI only, have not been invited yet), however, those are my questions:

1. I have not used my 476 visa yet but I'll be in Australia when (if) I'm invited to apply for the 189 visa, Do I need a bridging visa in this case?

2. If I apply for the 189 visa before utilizing my 476 visa, do I need to do anything? (Like inform them or cancel it?)


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

1) In that case, when you apply for 189 visa you'll automatically get Bridging Visa A. However, this will not cancel your 476 visa and the conditions of 476 visa will apply as long as it is valid. When 476 visa is expired and you are in Australia, Bridging Visa A will be your visa until a decision is made on your 189 application. However, you won't be able to return to Australia if you leave at this point. To be able to return to Australia if you leave at this point, you'll need to apply for Bridging visa B beforehand.

2) You won't need to cancel 476 because once 189 is granted it'll automatically cancel 476 visa.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## wackythrow (Sep 19, 2017)

ujaved007 said:


> However, you won't be able to return to Australia if you leave at this point. To be able to return to Australia if you leave at this point, you'll need to apply for Bridging visa B beforehand.


Extremely Thankful for this answer!

So just to clarify, I should be in Australia when I apply for the 189 visa in order to simplify things for myself? (By automatically getting Bridging visa A)


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

wackythrow said:


> Extremely Thankful for this answer!
> 
> So just to clarify, I should be in Australia when I apply for the 189 visa in order to simplify things for myself? (By automatically getting Bridging visa A)


You are welcome. 
Yeah, I'd definitely recommend that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

wackythrow said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've just noticed some discussions about bridge visas and I'm wondering if this applies to me: I've just been granted the Recognised Graduate (subclass 476) visa while in the process of applying for my 189 visa (EOI only, have not been invited yet), however, those are my questions:
> 
> ...


Sorry not relevant to your queries.
Can you please share the timeline of your 476 visa ? When did you lodge your application, first CO contact and visa grant date ?


----------



## wackythrow (Sep 19, 2017)

mukhtar1214 said:


> Sorry not relevant to your queries.
> Can you please share the timeline of your 476 visa ? When did you lodge your application, first CO contact and visa grant date ?


Hi, extremely sorry for the late reply.

I've lodged my application on Sep 6, uploaded my last documents on Sep 22 and granted on Oct 30. Was not contacted by CO at all.


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

wackythrow said:


> Hi, extremely sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I've lodged my application on Sep 6, uploaded my last documents on Sep 22 and granted on Oct 30. Was not contacted by CO at all.


No problem buddy
I lodged my application on 16th October and uploaded the following documents on the same day. My spouse in also included in my application

[1] Health (Both)
[2] Police Certificate (Both)
[3] Form 80 (Both)
[4] Form 1221 (Both)
[5] Resume (Mine)
[6] Educational Certificates (Mine)
[7] IELTS (Mine)
[8] Polio Certificate (Both)
[9] Picture (Both)
[10] Passport Scan (Both)
[11] Birth Certificate (Both)
[12] Marriage Certificate
[13] National Identity Card Scan (Both)

Do you think anything is missing ?


----------



## wackythrow (Sep 19, 2017)

mukhtar1214 said:


> No problem buddy
> I lodged my application on 16th October and uploaded the following documents on the same day. My spouse in also included in my application
> 
> Do you think anything is missing?


My application was the first thing I've done regarding Australia, I've got no other experience on this so I hope someone else can give you a proper reply, but from what I see It looks pretty good, I've uploaded pretty much the same stuff, just make sure that everything is in English and spelled the same way everywhere.


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

wackythrow said:


> My application was the first thing I've done regarding Australia, I've got no other experience on this so I hope someone else can give you a proper reply, but from what I see It looks pretty good, I've uploaded pretty much the same stuff, just make sure that everything is in English and spelled the same way everywhere.


Thanks alot buddy
Appreciated


----------



## cillysid (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi guys. Would really appreaciate your help if you could let me know about the processing time for the 476 visa. I applied for the visa on Nov 25th 2017. Havent received any response from them yet. Moreover the processing time has suddenly changed from 57-85days to 85-4months. Is this cause if the xmas and new year break in between? Is there any way to contact them and know the updates?


----------



## cillysid (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi guys. Would really appreaciate your help if you could let me know about the processing time for the 476 visa. I applied for the visa on Nov 25th 2017. Havent received any response from them yet. Moreover the processing time has suddenly changed from 57-85days to 85-4months. Is this cause if the xmas and new year break in between? Is there any way to contact them and know the updates?


----------



## kot982 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hullo,

I submitted on 15th Nov and got a straight visa grant on 17th Jan. Hope this helps.

<3


----------



## kot982 (Nov 22, 2017)

P.S. You can call them to ask specifically about your application progress as soon as you have been waiting for longer than the published timeline...at least that is how I think it works.


----------



## seyamo (Dec 1, 2017)

Hey guys, I just want to know if it is possible to apply for the 476 visa and submit an EOI for the 189 visa at the same time. Thanks.


----------



## varman (Jul 19, 2017)

wackythrow said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've just noticed some discussions about bridge visas and I'm wondering if this applies to me: I've just been granted the Recognised Graduate (subclass 476) visa while in the process of applying for my 189 visa (EOI only, have not been invited yet), however, those are my questions:
> 
> ...


Dear Friend, 

I just loddeged the application for subclass 476 and i am expecting to live Australia for a long time, I hope you will be having some ideas. can you guide me on this ?


----------



## Maryam Ila (Jan 1, 2019)

Hello..

I need help particularly from people who got their visa accepted and were originally from Pakistan.. 

I live in Karachi, Pakistan and I am an electronics engineer from NED university. I completed my graduation in December 2017...

Someone recently told me about visa 476 and I did some research about it. One of the requirements is that the University you have graduated from must be accredited under Washington Accord. I want to confirm is NED accredited under Washington Accord and will I be eligible to apply for the Visa if I am an electronics engineer from NED.

Another thing that I want to ask is that do you already need to have a job offer from some company in Australia to apply or you can apply even with no job offer. 

And also what are the requirements for this.. I am planning to give ielts next month and will there be anything else I'll need or have to do?

Lastly, can someone briefly tell me the procedure for the application of this Visa.

TIA.


----------



## Maryam Ila (Jan 1, 2019)

mukhtar1214 said:


> Thanks alot buddy
> Appreciated


Hi Mukhtar,

Can you please help me with the following


I live in Karachi, Pakistan and I am an electronics engineer from NED university. I completed my graduation in December 2017...

Someone recently told me about visa 476 and I did some research about it. One of the requirements is that the University you have graduated from must be accredited under Washington Accord. I want to confirm is NED accredited under Washington Accord and will I be eligible to apply for the Visa if I am an electronics engineer from NED.

Another thing that I want to ask is that do you already need to have a job offer from some company in Australia to apply or you can apply even with no job offer. 

And also what are the requirements for this.. I am planning to give ielts next month and will there be anything else I'll need or have to do?

Lastly, can someone briefly tell me the procedure for the application of this Visa.

TIA.


----------

